# Bus Trip to Wagga Wagga



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wondering who would be interested in a bus trip to the Riverina Frog & Reptile Society's Swap meet in March.

The bus would leave Campbelltown at about 6pm on Friday 16th of March and return on Sunday at about lunch time. The cost would be about $40 per person depending on numbers. We would need to source our own accomodation/billets in Wagga Wagga though.

Should be a good party!!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 28, 2007)

I guess you wouldn't pick me up on the way


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 28, 2007)

Great idea Pete, are we allowed to drink on the bus on the way down???? Come on buddy you can't leave important details out like that. But yep, i'll be in that for sure.

Simone.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 28, 2007)

My dad and i would be keen, just need confirmation on a few things like we get dropped of at our motel and picked up on the sunday, and how are we going to get to the event from the hotel?? Bus??

Kane


----------



## mickousley (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Pete check with Doherty transport there prety good on Buses there in the Gong
mick


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Pete,
Think I might tag along. Sounds like it will be a good trip. Cheers


----------



## nom (Jan 28, 2007)

This is a great idea. I am definately keen to go to this event and would be interested to hear if anyone is keen to do similar from Brisbane


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> My dad and i would be keen, just need confirmation on a few things like we get dropped of at our motel and picked up on the sunday, and how are we going to get to the event from the hotel?? Bus??
> 
> Kane




Wagga's not that big mate. Walk.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 28, 2007)

You mean STUMBLE don't you Pete?

Simone.


----------



## Tamster (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I am going to that aswell , and the bus trip sounds great but I guess its taking the long way if you went via Melbourne as well....lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> You mean STUMBLE don't you Pete?
> 
> Simone.



Yep, works a treat after a good night of karaoke at the Vic.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me so long as i'm not expected to sing. We'll be escorted out of Wagga by the local cops if i did.

Simone.


----------



## nom (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.petdirectory.com.au/?pag...wapMeet&pwid=838883fc23f88d2d610c7d857b66bebd

PS was just trying to find some info on this event, does anyone have a better link than this one, ta


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

I tried accessing the societiy's web site but it wasn't really available. It is on Wagga council's web site somewhere. Try googling wagga frog swap march. sounds silly but it works.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 28, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Wagga's not that big mate. Walk.



I thought it was on a property on the outskerts, guess i was wrong


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I thought it was on a property on the outskerts



Nah mate, it is now in Hammond Hall at Wagga Wagga Show Grounds in Bourke Street (in town)

http://frogs.org.au/groups/event.php


----------



## Greebo (Jan 28, 2007)

nom said:


> http://www.petdirectory.com.au/?pag...wapMeet&pwid=838883fc23f88d2d610c7d857b66bebd
> 
> PS was just trying to find some info on this event, does anyone have a better link than this one, ta



I'm on the commitee. What do you want to know?

Pete is right. The venue is now at the hall. No worries about being rained out.....what is rain again anyway?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2007)

Greebs all I wanna know is how to find another 30 people to jump on a bus with me. Otherwise I guess I am driving with Simone and Spike


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 28, 2007)

mate i would love to go on the bus but we will have emily with us so ill have to give it a miss


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 29, 2007)

So I should assume there isn't much interest in this trip then???


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 29, 2007)

hey peter, after you have picked up magpie, call in and pick me up.  
cheers.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Pete, 

If it's just you ,me and spike i don't mind driving. Won't cost so much in fuel then if i still have a company car at that time. it runs on gas.

Simone.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

ill be going but ill have to drive


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 29, 2007)

Pete, don't forget my dad's in the car aswell  hehe.

Lets post up on a few more sites and see if we can get a bus going down, i reckon it's a good idea.

cheers


----------



## freddy (Jan 29, 2007)

if i can work it in around work, im in.


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2007)

nom, how far is wagga wagga from brisbane?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 29, 2007)

Its like 2hrs from canberra in a west-ish direstion


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2007)

lol so AGES!!!


----------



## steve6610 (Jan 29, 2007)

i'll be there all going ok, but i'll be driving, so i might get to see you guys there, 
all but that mrspike, i'll be hiding from him, 

hey hornet, it's a long drive for you mate, lol, think about this, i'm 10 hours north of you, pmsl............


----------



## hornet (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, hey if you get the chance pop in on your way down, wouldnt mind meeting you


----------



## steve6610 (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, send me your ph number, not sure on time, but who knows, i'll be going through brissy on the 13th/14th march, 
not sure on the return date yet...........


----------



## freddy (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump...any more news?


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 1, 2007)

Wagga, love it... I guess I will be allowed back in the Pubs there, Its been a few years now.


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 1, 2007)

nom said:


> This is a great idea. I am definately keen to go to this event and would be interested to hear if anyone is keen to do similar from Brisbane [/QUOTE
> There's always the camping spot at Charlie Moreland's at Kenilworth! Great for all kinds of herps and an awesome camp site with awesome facilities. I could also organise a visit to one of the best Mary river turtle sites in the river with lots of Lung fish to see while snorkelling.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## gillsy (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be up anything. 

Always in for a good time, drinking on the bus sounds like a great idea Simone.


----------



## happy_life (Mar 1, 2007)

Bummer I would have come just to meet Simone and Peter.

But I'm leaving NSW this week.

However last time we tryed to meet up with you Simone you bailed on us. Oh well Scotty and I had a great time in Bathurts anyhow.

dynea


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 1, 2007)

Hope lots of you are coming to Wagga. I'll be at the swap meet (working ) so come & say hello!


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2007)

Work out all the kinks this trip so next year when i can actually come (darn sister deciding to get married, how inconsiderate!) it'll all go smoothly.


----------



## Possum (Mar 1, 2007)

It sounds like a great idea. Any idea on numbers yet? Places to stay, etc?


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 1, 2007)

There's a few things on in Wagga that weekend, so if accom isn't organised, ya might wanna look into it. One of our members is allowing camping on his place I think, but there's no amenitites.


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Pete just found this thread, I'm in mate was planning on flying solo if it cam to it but always
happy to a wing man or 10!


----------



## gaara (Mar 2, 2007)

lol greatsage, had much to drink tonight?


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 2, 2007)

gaara said:


> lol greatsage, had much to drink tonight?



Yep!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Pete,

I think you'll get a lot of interest if you get Recharge onto the bus for his date with DameJacquie. All the curious can go and watch them and the non winners can go and see what they missed out on.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah but unfortunately my mum has decided to turn 70 on the 19th and is having a party on the Sat night of the show


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 3, 2007)

what does this mean? will there still be a bus? if not who would be kean to car pool?


----------



## -Peter (Mar 3, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Yeah but unfortunately my mum has decided to turn 70 on the 19th and is having a party on the Sat night of the show


hope she enjoys the trip to Wagga


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone still want to go?


----------

